# Help with Permanent Residence Document issues. .



## travellerct (Dec 24, 2011)

*We applied for Direct Permanent Residence and Temporary Residence at the same time for my Wife at the London Consulate in June of 2012. I am South Africa and so is our Daughter. The Permanent residence is still in progress but the Temporary Residence will expire in June 2014. We are moving to South Africa in October 2014. If the PR is not finalised by the time we leave and the 24 month TR in my wife’s passport expires, is she still able to enter South Africa with the expired Temporary Residence and the letter of confirmation of Permanent Residence Application. Any help will be much appreciated. Many Thanks *


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

travellerct said:


> *We applied for Direct Permanent Residence and Temporary Residence at the same time for my Wife at the London Consulate in June of 2012. I am South Africa and so is our Daughter. The Permanent residence is still in progress but the Temporary Residence will expire in June 2014. We are moving to South Africa in October 2014. If the PR is not finalised by the time we leave and the 24 month TR in my wife’s passport expires, is she still able to enter South Africa with the expired Temporary Residence and the letter of confirmation of Permanent Residence Application. Any help will be much appreciated. Many Thanks *


Hi,

You must always have a valid TR whilst awaiting the PR to come through as such, your wife will not be able to enter SA on an expired permit, nor will the evidence of PR application allow her to enter. However, as a UK citizen (and most other European countries) she can enter SA on a Visitors Permit (90 days) which she will be given at the border. Once in SA, if the laws have not changed, she can then apply for the new TR. She must apply before her 90 days expire. Once her application is in she has a right to remain in SA whilst awaiting the outcome of her application. She will not be able to work though.

Hope this helps.


----------



## shumifan49 (Sep 18, 2013)

Note that it is bad behaviour to post in BOLD AND ITALICS on forums.


----------



## travellerct (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks for that info Saartjie. Unfortunately my wife’s nationality is not one of the SA Visa free zone countries. Do you know whether we would be able to apply for a new TR with copies of the same documents from the previous TR application or do we need to get completely new documents?


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

travellerct said:


> Thanks for that info Saartjie. Unfortunately my wife’s nationality is not one of the SA Visa free zone countries. Do you know whether we would be able to apply for a new TR with copies of the same documents from the previous TR application or do we need to get completely new documents?


If the documents are still valid then you can use them. Unfortunately some of them have a fairly short life span. I think the Police Clearance lasts for a year but doctors certificate and xray may be less. Given that you last applied in 2012 I would assume that most of the documents are now out of date. It's a pain I know, I think all in all I applied for Police Clearance 3 times, same with xrays etc.


----------

